# how do you aim?



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok a buddy suggested something different.

do you guys cover the "x"?
or do you aim like a rifle & place you dot under the "x"?

I kept complaining about how I hate pins larger than .019 & how much i like the .010 pins.
he suggested aiming like a rifle & placing my dot under the "x" so that in would not matter how big my pin was.

what do you guys think?
anybody else aim like this?
do you have a different method?


thanks.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

I look at where I want the arrow to go...


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

JAVI said:


> I look at where I want the arrow to go...


do you have a post, pin or circle?


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

JAVI said:


> I look at where I want the arrow to go...


same here. i'm looking through a loop.
i cover when i'm shooting a pin, but i'd rather shoot the loop and look at what i want to hit.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

jkcerda said:


> do you have a post, pin or circle?


None of the above... I normally use a True Spot lens, But I often shoot practice rounds with no lens... just the scope housing.


----------



## jkcerda (Jan 25, 2007)

JAVI said:


> None of the above... I normally use a True Spot lens, But I often shoot practice rounds with no lens... just the scope housing.


I am guessing you guys just shoot spots?
or have an adjustable sight?

i have 5 pins on my spot-hogg.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

jkcerda said:


> I am guessing you guys just shoot spots?
> or have an adjustable sight?
> 
> i have 5 pins on my spot-hogg.


I've shot with pins, without any aiming device and with a scope...:wink:

You asked how we aimed and didn't specify with a pin sight...

With a pin sight which I use for 3-D I look thru the pin at what I want to hit.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

JAVI said:


> ...With a pin sight which I use for 3-D I look thru the pin at what I want to hit.
> 
> .........I look at where I want the arrow to go...


I just figure out what I want the sight picture to look like, get it there, then focus on the intended target.


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

i've only shot one practice round of 3d with the loop and shot 12up on 11 targets...asa 12 ring scoring....my scope is very blurry, so i was having a little bit of a hard time aiming...but haven't ruled it out all together for 3d. as far as spots, the loop is good to me out to 90yds.


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I use a pinless apature and aim thru it...It is called the natural aiming system.
By focusing on the target and not the pin it allows the brain to take over. Many top archers use this system. It almost eliminates the TP problem.


----------

